# Replacement Vivexotic Air Vents Needed



## MaryAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where I can buy replacement vivexotic air vents? I need the rounded rectangular ones that will fit a 147mm long x 18mm high x 15mm deep vent hole, I've seen some available on a website but they aren't long enough so I'm guessing I need the old style?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MaryAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

Is anyone able to help or point me in the right direction?


----------



## CSX (Aug 19, 2016)

Vivexotic spares


----------



## MaryAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you :2thumb:.


----------

